# Moeris Watch



## jt24 (May 12, 2013)

So let me start off by saying that I know next to nothing about vintage watches. Anyway, I inherited this watch from my great grandfather and I can only find general information regarding the company, but I am having a hard time putting a date on this specific watch. The most information I know is that the person who owned the watch lived in Germany pre WWII and fought for the United States in WWII. I am not sure when he received this watch and I am curious to find its age and a value if you can (just curious, not willing to sell). I will include some pictures. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Your images don't seem to be working...


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum mate, tips on how to post pics here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

:thumbup:


----------

